# Solved: Desktop $$$ counter/clock



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I need a desktop counter (like a desktop clock) but that adds a value of currency (e.g. $0.05) each second. For instance, a set amount of money is added to the cumulative total each and every second, minute after minute, hour after hour, day after day, etc., etc. 

Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just charge $180.00 an hour.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

hewee said:


> Just charge $180.00 an hour.


More like twice that amount! 

Getting back to what I'm looking for - I want to put a clock (of sorts) on my desktop, similar to the national debt clock or the population growth clock...but I want it to add a set amount of money each second around the clock 24 hours a day.

Does anyone know how to do that? (Maybe I posted this in the wrong forum...)


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

What language do you want it written in? What amount do you want to add per second?


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

coderitr said:


> What language do you want it written in? What amount do you want to add per second?


The language will be English. The cumulative totalling amount should be 8 digits to the left of the decimal and 4 digits to the right of the decimal, e.g. $99,999,999.9999

I would like to be able to fine-tune the amount added each second [somehow], but the amount will should be .0049.

I would also like to be able to begin with a specific number [if possible] and add to that number each second.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Try this...


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

coderitr:

Thanks! But I'm not sure what I do with the files. I'm not very familiar with vb. I normally add HTML-JavaScript to my website for such things as this up-counter I need. Is the vb script something I can add as a program to my PC? I'm lost on what to do with the files you graciously worked-up for me... 

BTW, the first file opened in Excel and the other files opened in Word. I could see in two of the files that some of the script/coding was in-tune with my request, e.g. 0049, etc.

Now I just need to be told what to do next.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I didn't compile the program in the first attachment. Here's a new one with the exe.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

coderitr said:


> I didn't compile the program in the first attachment. Here's a new one with the exe.


Wow! That is perfect!!! I love the layout and the options.

Thank you very much!  You are good!!! 

One question - If I wanted to drop one zero from displaying (making it display 8 digits instead of 9 digits to the left of the decimal), how would I do that?


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Koot said:


> One question - If I wanted to drop one zero from displaying (making it display 8 digits instead of 9 digits to the left of the decimal), how would I do that?


By removing the zero from the Format statement in the Timer event procedure and recompiling the program. Since you don't have VB6, I did it for you.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Koot said:


> Wow! That is perfect!!! I love the layout and the options.
> 
> Thank you very much!  You are good!!!


I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

coderitr said:


> I'm glad you like it.


Thank you very much for the modification coderitr! It works like a charm... 

You are my hero! :up:


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

oderitr - I would be very appreciative if you would make one last two-part modification for me.

On the display drop one more zero to the left of the decimal, making it seven digits to the left of the decimal. Also, drop two zeros to the right of the decimal, making it two digits. (I need to keep the ability to enter a minimum Increment Value containing five digits, eg .00228.) 

Just some time when you have a chance if you don't mind. Thank you very much...


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Just so you know, this is something I threw together in about 15 minutes. I have no wish to maintain or support it long term. You're welcome to have the source code and perhaps you can develop something similar in Java or whatever your language of choice is. I wrote it simply to answer your question on how this could be done.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

coderitr said:


> Just so you know, this is something I threw together in about 15 minutes. I have no wish to maintain or support it long term. You're welcome to have the source code and perhaps you can develop something similar in Java or whatever your language of choice is. I wrote it simply to answer your question on how this could be done.


I totally understand. I am very appreciative for your help. 

I wish I was that talented.

Thanks again!


----------

